# Supermicro X10 motherboard refusing to boot with RAID Card



## notFound (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, I know this is not a VPS but I thought this category best suited this thread. 

I bought one of the newish Supermicro X10 boards (X10SLM-F) with a Haswell E3 and had an Adaptec 6 series card laying around, the board works fine itself, stress tested it enough without the RAID card but when I put it in it just plain refuses to boot and if I am connected to IPMI it gives this error:



> Performing power action failed. Please check The feature connector cables


It boots automatically when I remove the RAID card then I can slot it back and reboot it fine allowing the card to work but it's not ideal and I'm just curious to know what's causing it. I did update the BIOS but it doesn't seem to solve anything. I did find one of those blue jumper things on the floor so it could be possible that while I assembled the server I took one out but I can't find any corresponding jumper that says anything about PCI in the manual.

Do you guys have any ideas? I have a feeling I'm missing something pretty obvious.


----------



## notFound (Aug 6, 2013)

Just thought it would be worth checking in here, Supermicro NL was pretty helpful in the end. They built a new BIOS build today, hasn't been released to the public yet but I was given access to their little FTP build server so I probably have some other releases in there. But anyhow, if anyone else is having the same issues and can't wait for an official release contact me (PM or Skype or whatever) but do not that it's not official or released yet etc.

Seems to have solved the issue for now.


----------

